# what will it take



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

i like to trade some of my custom plugs in trade for a custom rod what kid of deal can we come up with?


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

what kind of plugs ?


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

wood striper plugs for example


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

how many plugs are we talkin


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

thats what i want to know from you what will it take how many


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

just did this one today


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

the real question- what kind of rod are you looking for ?

Nice looking lures BTW! 


If we can't work a trade I still might be interested in buying a couple of lures, but am interested in seeing if we can work somethin out.


----------

